# Woo! Another ENFP!



## Brandoon (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey guys. Just wanted to introduce myself.  Me and my friend have been doing a little research about different personality types. He's a INTP though.  But anyways, hope to see you guys around!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Brandoon and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Brandoon. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay. An Enneagram type 8 ENFP... interesting.


----------



## Brandoon (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually, it was supposed to be type 6. >.< Don't know if that's still 'interesting' or not. xD


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi hi!! I'm an ENFP too. So we can be weird together.


----------



## Brandoon (Nov 15, 2009)

Heck yeah! *high five* xD


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!! Let's all be "weird", I'm all up for that.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe, Brandoon. 

Try to enjoy your stay here... or else.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Hell yes, another glorious day for the women and men of the ENFP corp, huurah! Acronym...

E - Every 
N - Night's
F - Footsie
P - Party!

GO ENFP! (no excuse this time)


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café!

If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome my fellow ENFP type 6.


----------



## Brandoon (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys! I posted a video in the videos section. Check it out!


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey Brandoon  You have cool hair :crazy:
Welcome to the forum. 
I'm just about to check out your video  Being ENFP I expect that it'll be entertaining


----------



## Brandoon (Nov 15, 2009)

Hahaha thanks [:
It's my first video, so yeah. xP


----------

